# British WWII No.2 Mk.I** .380" Calibre Revolver.



## TomcatPC (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello
Here is my 1942 British No.2 Mk.I** Revolver. This chambered in the WWII British .380" Revolver Cartridge (aka in the US as the .38 S&W or ".38-200"). This was made at the Royal Small Arms Factory in Enfield, near London.
Mark


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Years and years ago, my very first pistol was an Enfield No.2 Mk.I—like yours, but the kind with a hammer spur and a full-cock notch.

I also had the Parker-Hale conversion to .22LR, which consisted of a cylinder and a barrel liner. The barrel liner had a supplementary rear sight at the breech end, and a retaining nut at the muzzle. The cylinder's chambers were bored at an angle to the barrel, so that the CF firing pin would hit the rim of the .22 cartridges. Even though the bullets took a (approximately) 10° turn, it was a pretty accurate outfit.


----------

